# Almost dead vip622 options without contract?



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

My VIP622 is locking up whenever I try to play DVR content. I am sure after 4 years the hard drive is almost gone. When I check the diagnostics I get zero on each register except for number 7 which says -2. I understand that is the one that tells harddrive health. 

I paid $200 to have my unit installed without having a contract. What are my options now? I am going to be forced into a contract. I suspect I would go with a vip722 if it is offered. Already have an older sling box working with the vip622 so probably don't need a 922.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

722k with the MT2 OTA module.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks....what will it cost me......and do I have the option of continuing with no contract?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

newz54 said:


> Thanks....what will it cost me......and do I have the option of continuing with no contract?


To get a receiver without any contract it would have to be purchased. Through us directly a 622/722/722k family model would cost $449 with no commitment. Retailers in the area or even places like amazon may sell them for cheaper. Though you run the risk of getting a leased receiver purchasing from amazon/ebay/etc.. so always call in to us and check the receiver #'s before buying . That's the only way to not extend a contract at least


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

What about connecting an external drive.....I guess there is a charge to activate the port.....but will that bypass the internal drive and allow me to stick with my unit?

I am assuming that replacing the internal drive is not an option .


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

As of 2/1 we removed the EHD activation fee on our DVR receivers, it does still apply to 211/211k's though for $40. The EHD only functions to backup recordings (extra space) so it wouldn't fix the DVR issues you're experiencing.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> To get a receiver without any contract it would have to be purchased.


Is it not true that an owned receiver will be replaced with an owned receiver, and therefore no commitment, if the OP has the Service Plan?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> Is it not true that an owned receiver will be replaced with an owned receiver, and therefore no commitment, if the OP has the Service Plan?


It will be replaced as purchased, but only the same model type. No way to go from I.E. A 222 to a 622 purchased to purchased as a RA.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think I own it....as I only paid $200 4 years ago to have it installed. I believe that was the price to pay without a contract. 

Can I signup for the maintenance plan....then a week later call them and have the unit replaced free? What happens to my no contract situation then.....???

Last option...pop in a new hard drive....I think I can get an approved drive for $75. If I ever have to return the unit....I could always put the old drive back in. I have even read of people getting the old drive replaced under a seagate or maxtor warranty.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

If you only paid $200 it's very possible it's leased, you can sign up for the service plan at any time and it will cover having a unit replaced at no cost. On replacements there is no contract.

As part of the warranty on our receivers just keep in mind these situations are not covered.

Cosmetic damage, damage due to lightning, electrical surges, fire, flood, or other acts of nature, accident, misuse, abuse, repair, or alteration by anyone other than an authorized factory service, use of accessories not recommended by the receiver manufacturer, negligence, commercial or institutional use, or improper or neglected maintenance.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

Tommy ...thanks for being so informative. One last question.....I just signed up for the service plan.......Do I need to wait a certain length of time before I call to have the unit replaced? 

Btw.. the service plan has a minumum of 5 months or you get charged $25 fee. Probably to discourage low lifes who would buy into the plan, get a receiver replaced...then cancel the service plan. Sounds familiar.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

newz54 said:


> Probably to discourage low lifes who would buy into the plan, get a receiver replaced...then cancel the service plan. Sounds familiar.


Dish allowed that for a long time. Just because someone takes legal advantage of what someone is offering, I wouldn't call them low lifes.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

I was refering to me as the low life. A little levity.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

newz54 said:


> Tommy ...thanks for being so informative. One last question.....I just signed up for the service plan.......Do I need to wait a certain length of time before I call to have the unit replaced?


No. You can take advantage of the service plan as soon as it's added on as we start billing you from the date you make the change.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> (Also it's minimum of 6 months to have no downgrade fee on it)


Tommy, it's 150 days/5 months, not 6 months.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

[email protected] Network said:


> or alteration by anyone other than an authorized factory service, use of accessories not recommended by the receiver manufacturer, negligence, commercial or institutional use, or improper or neglected maintenance.


What maintenance exactly are you expecting users to do? Isn't it pretty much a given that if they try to crack open the case you're going to void the warranty?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

koralis said:


> What maintenance exactly are you expecting users to do? Isn't it pretty much a given that if they try to crack open the case you're going to void the warranty?


"crack open" - well, then don't do that; if you'll work as a professional and will properly open a cover and using canned air will dust out of it, then it would be right maintenance.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

newz54 said:


> My VIP622 is locking up whenever I try to play DVR content. I am sure after 4 years the hard drive is almost gone. When I check the diagnostics I get zero on each register except for number 7 which says -2. I understand that is the one that tells harddrive health.
> 
> I paid $200 to have my unit installed without having a contract. What are my options now? I am going to be forced into a contract. I suspect I would go with a vip722 if it is offered. Already have an older sling box working with the vip622 so probably don't need a 922.


Contract/commitment or not, if the unit fails it can be replaced for a small shipping fee, IIRC. The shipping fee is zero if you have the service plan.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

newz54 said:


> My VIP622 is locking up whenever I try to play DVR content. I am sure after 4 years the hard drive is almost gone. When I check the diagnostics I get zero on each register except for number 7 which says -2. I understand that is the one that tells harddrive health.


Looks like I'm in the same boat. My 622 froze while watching two different recordings the night before last. After the 2nd freeze up a hard drive warning message came up on the screen. I did a hard re-boot which seemed to fix everything until today. When I went into the dvr this morning all of my recordings had vanished. A soft re-boot brought them back but for how long??

I would like to get either a 722K with the OTA module or a 922. From what I've read it sounds like I won't have any choice(622,722, or maybe a 722K) if I call and just ask for a replacement. Should I go a different route other than calling the regular cust. svc. number? Also I do not have the protection plan. Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is the cost per month for that and will it save me anything more than a shipping fee if I just ask for a replacement? If I decide to get a 922 what will it cost me?

I know these questions have been addressed in other threads and believe me I have read most of them but the answers seemed to vary a great deal. I would like to know about any recent experiences.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Experiences are still the same - nothing changed.

If you own your 622/722/722k, you could always buy [approved] 500 GB and replace it. Easy for a person who knew only how to use screwdriver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Experiences are still the same - nothing changed.

If you own your 622/722/722k, you could always buy [approved] 500 GB and replace it. Easy for a person who knew only how to use screwdriver.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Experiences are still the same - nothing changed.
> 
> If you own your 622/722/722k, you could always buy [approved] 500 GB and replace it. Easy for a person who knew only how to use screwdriver.


I do know how to use a screwdriver and a couple of other tools but I wonder if it's worth putting the time and money into a 4 year old receiver. Sure I could replace the HD but then what else might go wrong with it? I think at least for me that it's time to upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So far, it most typical issue with the DVRs. I would estimate another 4 years normal functionality (if your new HDD will be reliable for that time).


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Experiences are still the same - nothing changed.
> 
> If you own your 622/722/722k, you could always buy [approved] 500 GB and replace it. Easy for a person who knew only how to use screwdriver.


Are "approved" replacement harddrives only available with 500 GB? and how do you find out what drives are approved? An older post referred to a Yahoo database , but the link was no good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just do search for it in Yahoo groups or use Google (the [old] list has been posted here and other sites)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Cheaper and a whole lot less pain to have Dish replace the receiver, $17 w/o the Protection Plan, free with the plan, but you end up paying more in fees.


----------



## webmaster1001 (Dec 2, 2014)

I also met the state's almost like all the above article. Fortunately, I found this article and I had to settle for his direction. Thanks for the useful information of people. Thank you!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Or you could find someone like me with a barely used 612 who would let it go for next to nothing.


----------

